# group dandelion



## alley rat (Feb 8, 2007)

Haven't heard much chatter about the '' en masse'' batch of dandelion
everyone was talking about before x-mas. I'm totally in love with the
idea, at this point it's like the holy grail to me. Needless to say,
I've been doing some studying. One question I have- what's the
conversion table if you wanna use honey instead of sugar? Another
question, can you use, say, two thirds sugar and one third honey? any
input would be much appreciated.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 8, 2007)

Alley rat:


I love te idea of a dandelion off............ er..... wine off.......er........ whatever it will be. But we still don't know if we can freeze the pedals? If we can't, then we all won't be able to make it at the same time. The people in the deep sout will be a few weeks ahead of us in the mid section, and we are a few weeks ahead of those in the north, and poor AAAstinkie and Northern Wino's probably won't even get a summer this year.







I have a couple request for rules:


Rule #1- All have to use the same (Agreed upon) recipe (optional)


Rule #2 - All, must take pictures (non-optional)


Rule #3 - Must save 2 bottles. 1 for first year anniversary,
1 for second year anniversary, BUT, only to be drank
upon the making of your next "group wine build" (GWB)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 8, 2007)

Your right..us Northerner's might not be able to participate in the Dandelion Wine event...but we can watch and learn by all your effots...Then by mid-summer when the ground thaws out we will have all your experience to lean on...





Med Pretzel [Martina] always made wine with many different flowers, I recall seeing that she had froze Day Lily flowers and Chrysanthemums till she had enough to make a batch....so I think you would be safe freezing the flowers.

This will be fun to watch and learn from...


----------



## sangwitch (Feb 8, 2007)

I was one in on the dandelion group idea and I'm still very much interested. I think it would be a fun thing to do with the forum. I'm also waiting for the dandelions to actually show themselves






we could always do something else in the meantime... pick something that everyone can start regardless of where they live. I like the start of jobe's "rulez". Any other ideas to add to those? 


A relatedidea might be for some of the more experienced members to lead a group ferment for newbies. A volunteer (batch leader) can pick a recipe and post it and give a week or so for everyone who is interested to get all their supplies ready. Then the leader lists detailed steps (omitting no step no matter how slight)w/ pics for the newbies to follow along.


----------



## Harry (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Guys and Girls 


I have a pasture full of Dandelines gorwing. I am going to pick some tomorrow and make a batch . this will be my first shot at Dandeline Wine hope it turns out ok, Will keek you posted. 


Harry in Alvin Tx.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2007)

I would like to join in but Ill have to steal them from a neighbors
yard as I use a lot of lawn products to not have them in my yard. Im
hind of a lawn freak!!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll have to try a bottle of my dandelion wine and report back, when I put it in the bottle it was very bitter.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2007)

wade said:


> I would like to join in but Ill have to steal them from a neighbors
> yard as I use a lot of lawn products to not have them in my yard. Im
> hind of a lawn freak!!!



Wade...you said you were 'hind' of a lawn freak...my girlfriend says her husband is anal about their lawn...is that the same thing??? Just kiding....


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2007)

Very funny NW!!!!!!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2007)

Frank your gonna have to tell us what you think of your dandelion wine that is almost a year old now. But, if you don't like it, we don't use your recipe.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2007)

<CENTER>_Here's a couple of recipes from Jack Keller._</CENTER>
<CENTER>_seems like it would be more of a citrus type wine...........</CENTER>_
<CENTER></CENTER>
<CENTER></CENTER>
<CENTER>*Dandelion Wine (1)</CENTER>


<UL>
<LI>3 qts dandelion flowers 
<LI>1 lb raisins 
<LI>1 gallon water 
<LI>3 lbs granulated sugar 
<LI>2 lemons 
<LI>1 orange 
<LI>yeast and nutrient </LI>[/list]



Pick the flowers just before starting, so they're fresh. You do not need to pick the petals off the flower heads, but the heads should be trimmed of any stalk. Put the flowers in a large bowl. Set aside 1 pint of water and bring the remainder to a boil. Pour the boiling water over the dandelion flowers and cover tightly with cloth or plastic wrap. Leave for two days, stirring twice daily. Do not exceed this time. Pour flowers and water in large pot and bring to a low boil. Add the sugar and the peels (peel thinly and avoid any of the white pith) of the lemons and orange. Boil for one hour, then pour into a crock or plastic pail. Add the juice and pulp of the lemons and orange. Allow to stand until cool (70-75 degrees F.). Add yeast and yeast nutrient, cover, and put in a warm place for three days. Strain and pour into a secondary fermentation vessel (bottle or jug). Add the raisins and fit a fermentation trap to the vessel. Leave until fermentation ceases completely, then rack and top up with reserved pint of water and any additional required to reduce all but 1 inch of airspace. Set adide until wine clears, rack and bottle. This wine must age six months in the bottle before tasting, but will improve remarkably if allowed a year.

<CENTER>Dandelion Wine (2)</CENTER>


<UL>
<LI>2 qts dandelion flowers 
<LI>3 lbs granulated sugar 
<LI>4 oranges 
<LI>1 gallon water 
<LI>yeast and nutrient </LI>[/list]



This is the traditional "Midday Dandelion Wine" of old, named because the flowers must be picked at midday when they are fully open. Pick the flowers and bring into the kitchen. Set one gallon of water to boil. While it heats up to a boil, remove as much of the green material from the flower heads as possible (the original recipe calls for two quarts of petals only, but this will work as long as you end up with two quarts of prepared flowers). Pour the boiling water over the flowers, cover with cloth, and leave to seep for two days. Do not exceed two days. Pour the mixture back into a pot and bring to a boil. Add the peelings from the four oranges (again, no white pith) and boil for ten minutes. Strain through a muslin cloth or bag onto acrock or plastic pail containing the sugar, stirring to dissolve. When cool, add the juice of the oranges, the yeast and yeast nutrient. Pour into secondary fermentation vessel, fit fermentation trap, and allow to ferment completely. Rack and bottle when wine clears. Again, allow it to age six months in the bottle before tasting, but a year will improve it vastly. This wine has less body than the first recipe produces, but every bit as much flavor (some say more!).



COMMENTS: Dandelion wine is typically a light wine lacking body. One of the recipes above used raisins as a body-builder, but you could use dates or figs or rhubarb instead. Whatever you use will affect the color, so golden raisins or golden figs are usually used with dandelions (both are usually available in bulk at Sun Harvest, Giant Foods, or many other stores).


Both recipes call for 3 lbs granulated sugar per gallon of wine. Whether this produces a dry, sweet or semi-sweet wine will depend on the yeast you use, as those which convert additional sugar into higher alcohol percentages will result in drier wine unless additional sugar is added (no more that 1/4 lb per gallon). I tell people to make what they like. If you like dry wine, use 1/4 lb less sugar or champagne yeast. If you like sweet wine, add a little more just before bottling (along with wine stabilizer to stop all fermentation). Personally, I always push the yeast into the most fermentation it will give by adding sugar after racking and giving it another month to raise the alcohol level. This requires an additional racking before bottling. Also, the yeast usually doesn't use up all the additional sugar so my wines are usually a little on the sweet side (which I prefer).


If you omit the body-building ingredient, dandelion wine is light and invigorating and suited perfectly for tossed salad and baked fish (especially trout). If you ferment with a body-enhancer but shave the sugar, the wine will serve well with pastas, heavier salads, fish, or fowl. Sweetened, it goes well before or after dinner.


Finally, dandelion wine is well-suited to make into a sparkling wine and may even do splendid if kept semi-dry to semi-sweet. In that case I'd use no more than 3/4 lb of raisins per gallon if you use that recipe -- you don't want too much body weighing it down. Good luck, and may your yeast always give you an extra day's work!.*


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2007)

<CENTER>*Here's another one, whithout all the citrus.*</CENTER>
<CENTER></CENTER>
<CENTER></CENTER>
<CENTER>*My Wine Recipes* 
*Dandelion Wine*




Frequently asked questions </CENTER>
<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>
<TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width=500>
<T>
<TR align=middle>
<TD width=125><B =a>Category[/B]
Flower</TD>
<TD width=101><B =a>Color[/B]
White</TD>
<TD width=91><B =a>Measurement[/B]
US</TD>
<TD width=202><B =a>Vintner[/B]
Tony</TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER>

<B =a>Yield:[/B] 1 gallon 

<B =a>Ingredients:[/B] 1 US gallons Water, 4 Teaspoons Acid, 1 Teaspoons Energizer, 1/4 Teaspoons Potassium metabisulfite (k-meta), 1/4 Teaspoons Tannin, 2 1/2 Pounds Sugar, 1 Cans Welches White Concentrate, 1/4 Teaspoons ascorbic acid, 8 US cups dandelion petals 

<B =a>Methods:[/B] http://winemakermag.com/feature/196.html Tweaked recipe from Paul Dunseath. Substituted 1 can of Welches grape for 1 # of raisins. Bring water to a boil. Place all ingredients except the yeast, yeast energizer and ascorbic acid in a clean and sanitized primary fermenter and pour the gallon of boiling water over them. Stir with a sanitized spoon to dissolve the sugar. When cool — about room temperature, but not more than 75° F — add the yeast and yeast energizer. Ferment for 3 days, then strain off into a closed fermenter fitted with an airlock, leaving petals and raisin pulp behind. The first racking will likely be in about 3 weeks when the specific gravity has dropped below 1.000. The second racking should be performed when the wine has thrown a deposit and is beginning to clear (after about 3 months). When the wine is clear and stable, fine if desired, add one quarter teaspoon ascorbic acid as an antioxidant and bottle (optional). The wine may be slightly sweetened to about one percent residual sugar if a stabilizer such as potassium sorbate is also added to prevent re-fermentation in the bottle. If the wine does not clear spontaneously, kieselsol — followed in 24 hours by chitin — is recommended. Be sure to follow package directions. This will produce a fairly alcoholic wine since the starting specific gravity will be around 1.100. If a lighter wine is desired, the sugar may be reduced accordingly — but the starting SG should not be below 1.080, which calls for about 2 pounds of sugar (make sure you check with a hydrometer). Tasting notes: This is a light wine with a similarity to some Sauternes -- that is, an aromatic white wine with a delicate flavor, light color and taste. It is also fast-maturing, typically being ready for Christmas or New Year`s period, although it will continue to improve for another six months. 





<B =a>Yeast:[/B] Lalvin EC-1118 (Prise de Mousse)
<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width=500>
<T>
<TR align=middle>
<TD width="33%"><B =a>SG_start:[/B] 1.100</TD>
<TD width="33%"><B =a>SG_end:[/B] 0.990</TD>
<TD width="34%"><B =a>Abv:[/B] 14.9</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


<B =a>TA:[/B] ./. <B =a>pH:[/B] ./.</CENTER>
<HR width="65%" color=#000000>


Contact the submitter for questions here.

<HR width="65%" color=#000000>


<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>



<B =a>Evaluation[/B] 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width=500>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Clarity_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Brilliant, star bright, crystal leggy</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>1 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Color_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Typical for type and age, vivid</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>1 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Aroma And Bouquet_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Fruity, pronounced, developed, essence</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>3 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Sweetness_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Appropriate to type, balanced, normal</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>1 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Acidity_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Balanced, appropriate to type</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>1 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Bitterness_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Balanced, normal, appropriate for age</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>1 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Body Or Texture_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Appropriate, firm, sound, velvety, silky</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>2 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Taste Or Flavor_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Fruity, robust, multilayered</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>3 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Finish_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Appropriate for age, enticing, lasting</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>2 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>_Overall Quality_: </TD>
<TD width=249>Character, graceful, skillfully made</TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>2 </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=right width=154>



</TD>
<TD width=249>Overall Rating: _*2nd place*_ </TD>
<TD align=middle width=79>17</TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER>
<B =a>Tasting comment:[/B] N/A


*Wine and label pictures*


----------



## alley rat (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not sure where the fun would be with everyone using the same
methods and ingredients. My approach will probably be to hybridize
three or four methods and/or recipes, finally settling on what seems
the most logical. This is exactly how I cook, actually. Which, when you
think about it, wouldn't a chili cook-off be kinda pointless if
everybody used the same ingredients? As far as the different regions
go, that could be a really good thing. The guys in Texascould start
theirs in the next few days, and begin reporting. Meantime, the rest of
us can be monitoring the situation via this forum, jotting down the
aspects we like, disregarding those we don't. The folks up next, say
tennesee and such, will have something to build on if they so choose.
Theoretically, The folks furthest north will be in the best position
because by the time they are throwing their must togeather, the boys
down south will have theirs in secondarys. The northern folks will have
a way better clue as far as type of yeast, etc., based on the far south
feedback. This, in my humble opinion, would be a hoot. Still wondering
about the sugar/honey conversion table, if there is one. Seems like
Peter would know, but I haven't seen him post lately.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2007)

Being so far North I am waiting for you all to start, then follow your directions....or you could pack up some flowers and send there here and we could all start togehter...

We have plenty of dandelions in our yard...I made Jim quit spraying the lawn when we planted a few grape vines...so the weeds are thriving....

Will be a couple months before we see any signs of life out in our yard...


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2007)

AR: I think your right, but we probably should narrow it down to a few recipes, not that there are many more than 3 different variations out there. I did find some old fashion recipes were you would use bread yeast. 





While all the southerners are out picking their Dandelions, maybe they could pick another cup or two and send it to Northern Wino, so she could join in the fun.


----------



## Badhibit (Feb 9, 2007)

Nwino, Just use a rock instead of dandelions. You can`t tell the differance. Its what u add too the dandelions that u taste. But dandelions do make good greens to eat with a fine rock wine. Badhabit


----------



## alley rat (Feb 9, 2007)

YEAH, b.h., I kinda thought about that too. With all the citrus and
raisins and ginger and such, it reminds me of the nail soup story we
all read as kids. However, onward I shall go. At this point, I plan on
using 21 qts. of dandes for a 7 gal. batch. Yes, I have unlimited
access to them. Yes, I have a lot of confidence and a positive attitude
to make such a big batch. And yes, I'm crazy. Eagerly awaiting southern
progress, A.R.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2007)

Right now we could make ice-wine...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2007)

That last recipe might be a mistake with the amount of k-meta. That seems to be an awful lot for a 1 or 2 gallon batch!


----------



## GrapeApe (Feb 9, 2007)

Although I'm a newbie, I'm cancelling my shipment of Scott's Weed and Feed. If last years "crop" is any indication, I'll be able to keep up with the big boys. So, count me in. I'll try anything once, ok twice, ok three times.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 10, 2007)

This could get veryyyyyyyy interesting !!!


----------



## Badhibit (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like the way we eat carp fish here in West Virginia, U cook carp on a board. Then u through the carp out, and eat the board.




I hav`nt made it. But I have drank it. But made the old fashion way. Back in the OLD days. Put flowers and some fruit with pectin. 2# sugar. Just enough yeast to geter working GOOD. Let it set til it works off. Drink it at one setting.



THEN eat the board u cooked the carp on.LOL Badhabit


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm with NW. I could make "ice wine" here. It hasn't gotten to 32 in a few weeks now. It's gonna be a while before the dandelions are out here. The last one I saw was in December when it was in the 50's and 60's most of the month.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 10, 2007)

This sounds great everyone!! I've only seen a couple of dandelions here in Houston......I just hate those True Green Chem Lawn trucks when I see them. Maybe some of the crazy stores here like Fiesta could have them..they have everything you could imagine but might not be so fresh. Now if we had a many dandes as we have bluebonnets we would have a huge harvest this spring.



I'll ask my friend who live on a ranch if she has any. Ramona


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 10, 2007)

Ramona, you are officially assigned the task of developing a Bluebonnet wine recipe.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 10, 2007)

PeterZ. Wouldn't I get arrested? People in these parts tell me it is illegal to pic the state flower?


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 10, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## alley rat (Feb 10, 2007)

I was thinking about this deal today, and kinda realised something. I
think the dandelion thing bites us at a subliminal level, sorta tugs at
our sub-concious. Making something noble and intoxicating out of that
which is an eyesore and a nuisance to most, that seems almost mystical
to me. Like it should be the task of gnomes or leprauchans or
something, ya know what I mean? Okay, okay, it was a long day and I'm a
little buzzed. So sue me.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 19, 2007)

Bump -for MedPretzel in case she hasn't seen this post or similar while gone.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 20, 2007)

I tried my dandelion wine last week and it is really bad, it seems to be the Zest, I followed Jack Kellers recipes, three different ones, I'm going to make more this year, but there won't be any Zest in it this time. I think I'm going to dump the 7 gallons of wine I have, I don't think time can help this.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear that AAA, what do you mean by zest so we dont make the same mistake?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 20, 2007)

Zest is the colored part of the lemon or orange, the Pith is the white part, Jack Keller said not to get any pith cause it will ruin your wine, I thought I was doing a good job, but I guess not, I'll make it this year with a no zest recipe.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, I thought maybe there was a dandelion zest! Thanks!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2007)

I wonder if you can buy "Lemon Zest", Dried Lemon Zest, or something like that for this type of stuff. Assuning Frank got 25% pith with his zest, he would have had to peel or scrape 2 more lemons for a total of 10. I guess thats not bad since you still need the juice also I beleive. I would still buy the Zest if I could get it.


----------



## masta (Feb 20, 2007)

You using the wrong tool man



That one is for peeling potatoes!


You need a grater/zester like this:


----------



## alley rat (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, AAA, is what was in the picture what you used for a five gallon
batch, or what? If so, it looks like you used a lot, and it also looks
like you cut a little too deep. Since most of the recipes call for
zest, I'm definately going to use some, but I'll be very careful. I
love this input. Makes me feel like I'm going in a positive direction.
Anxious to hear from the Texas faction, I figure theirs should be
hitting the secondary about now.


----------



## paubin (Feb 20, 2007)

Dandelions...ahahaahahahaahahahahah... I won't be seeing any of those for at least a few months. I still have a foot of snow on the lawn and that is after 3 days of melt. Last year we had snow in June and this year has been worse! I'll be joining in on this in July or so and bottling around this time next year. 


Pete


----------



## Waldo (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh my goodness...I fear now that I have ruined several batches of my wines that I have been adding Zest to. I thought all this time that this is what they were talking about 












*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2007)

Waldo, Waldo, Waldo, you are to funny!


----------



## Harry (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Waldo is that how you make the bubbly wine LMAO


Harry


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't feel too bad Waldo. When makin beer, I read about adding Irish Moss to the beer to help clearing. 


http://www.thehomebrewstore.com/

<H1>Irish Moss Powder</H1>*$1.65* -- _Helps clarify beers and meads_ 


http://www.nexternal.com/homebrew/Product1045


http://www.nexternal.com/homebrew/Product1045Irish moss is a parasitic fungus that grows on oak trees. Boiling a small amount of Irish moss in your beer or mead for 15 minutes releases a gelatinous enzyme which will drift in your wort, collecting minute particles of dross, and eventually falling out of solution to the bottom of the fermenter.










Naturally I had to try it . I figured since I was making Suds(beer), that it was a typo and should have been Irish Spring. I found some at my local grocery store cheaper. 3 Bars of Irish spring for 99 cents, so I used that. It really worked, I had suds for an hour after drinking every beer.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Waldo (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## R.E.T. (Feb 27, 2007)

WAIDO I WANT TO SEE PIC WHEN YOU DE-GAS


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone picking flowers yet???


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

13* here. I dont thinbk so!


----------

